# moving to valencia



## kamila (Oct 22, 2010)

Been based in the canary islands for 10 years . daughter 16 and son 14 can speak spanish . what is the language used in valencia schools ? will they be able to adjust to local schools there ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kamila said:


> Been based in the canary islands for 10 years . daughter 16 and son 14 can speak spanish . what is the language used in valencia schools ? will they be able to adjust to local schools there ?


both castellano & valenciano are used in the schools

my elder dd does all her studies in Valenciano (her choice)


my younger does most in Castellano

at my elder dd's IES, if you are in the Castellano line you should do all studies in Castellano - except the study OF Valenciano


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

why the move to valencia Kamila??.. if u dont mind me asking??

Im hoping to move there for a year maybe more in 2011 and just want to gather as much info on Valencian living/ life etc as I can before I make final decision!!

gracias


----------



## kamila (Oct 22, 2010)

hello thanx for putting me at ease . If there is a choice between castellano and valenciano , it will be a lot easier for my kids to adjust .


Im thinking of VAlencia cos my husband s head office is there and his job involves lot of travelling .and its not as if i have much of a choice ....given to me id choose Barcelona or Madrid .


----------



## kamila (Oct 22, 2010)

I myself wont be there before 2011 but watever ive heard about it from my husband .....its a lovely place .The people of valencia are known to be a happy lot !!


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

thats great to hear... im hopefully on my way there n 9 or 10 shorts months time... Im teacher by trade but wondering if theres any alterntive options open to me as it is a career breeak for 2 possibly more years at which point I hope mi espanyol will have much improved


h77


----------

